# Heath Ledger found dead.



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2008)

What? Omg. Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Faded Youth Blog » Blog Archive » IN MEMORIUM


----------



## lainz (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead?*

i just saw something on msn....omg...i cant believe it..


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead?*

I am in total shock! How sad


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead?*

That is so fucking sad. He was troubled though. And an addict, from accounts on the blogs.


----------



## user79 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead?*

I was just coming to post that. Seems like he was found dead. 

Heath Ledger found dead in NYC apartment - Celebrities - MSNBC.com


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead?*

This just makes me want to cry. He has a little girl


----------



## lainz (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead?*

apparently he died from a drug overdose?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead?*






this is sooo sad! wayyy too young.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead?*

holy shit!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Oh my god, what a shock. How awful


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

That's really sad. He had a lot of talent.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

too sad!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

woooooooooow. Thats freaking crazy. Oh my God? RIP


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

This made me soooo sad! He was one of my favorite actors and made some amazing movies.
He has a gorgeous little girl. I'm just in shock now. 

I changed my avatar to Heath, to Mourn the fact he is gone.


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

That's so tragic!! I'll definitely miss him as an actor.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

The apartment he was found in belongs to Mary Kate Olsen. weird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



never mind it wasnt her apartment or related to her in any way.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

How selfish to do that to his daughter.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Sad.  He was very talented.  If you have seen his performance in Candy, it just seems oddly prophetic.  I feel for his ex-wife and daughter.  They will hurt the most.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_How selfish to do that to his daughter._

 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## gatsby (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

^really?

How unfortunate, after he produced a really good film (Brokeback) and was only months prior to the opening of what might've been his best performance (the Joker in Batman: The Dark Knight, which is apparently a phenomenal reinterpretation of a classic character).


----------



## user79 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

It's not confirmed that it's suicide, is it?


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

omg no way!!! I am really shocked, i didn't see that coming at all..I loved his acting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they still think it's suicide. But it's kind of strange that he's in Mary Kate's apartment. Where was she?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's not confirmed that it's suicide, is it?_

 
He was surrounded by pills, according to some reports.


Even if it was an accidental overdose, it's still a ridiculously irresponsible thing to do...imbibe like that when one is a parent. Rumors have flown for a long time that he was a major drug addict.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's not confirmed that it's suicide, is it?_

 
cops have said it's accidental.


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mad dog marissa* 

 
_cops have said it's accidental._

 
maybe overdose?


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

its really awful poor guy and his poor daughter!!! it says something on the blog about him going for a massage at mary kate olsens house?????? weird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that was why he was naked!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Sad.  He was very talented.  If you have seen his performance in Candy, it just seems oddly prophetic.  I feel for his ex-wife and daughter.  They will hurt the most._

 
Michelle is not his ex-wife. they never married.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

There's rumor that they were.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

In Case You Didn’t Know

I'm all shaking and shocked now - I found out maybe half an hour ago T_T

I wasn't fangirl but I really liked him...And _Brokeback Mountain_, one of my favorite movies ever, I liked him instantly after that.

He seemed to be one of the most _normal _people out there.


I can't believe it. Just can't. I wish it was some stupid prank.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

  and that was why he was naked!!!  
 
I'm often naked in my own flat. Nudity is not necessarily=sex. And gosh I hate those nasty rumors when something like this happens. If he is really dead (as it seems) leave it with some dignity, dammit! And people already started with stories...just for their amusement. Gah.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

wow...


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

isn't there the possibility he was renting from MK?


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

NYPD confirmed it was NOT MK Olsens apartment.


----------



## redambition (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

that's so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he was a brilliant actor.

RIP Heath.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

how sad...i thought he was a talented actor, rare in hollywood really. i don't like that the media will feed off such a tragedy, but it's always the case


----------



## bartp (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

it so sad to see another talented person pass away who was so full of promise. There were still so many great things to come.. that's the way we saw it, but apparently his future just scared him.

Such a pitty that there was nobody to help or listen. And  yet he touched so many people with movies llike 'Brokeback Mountain'. If you have the courage to play such a difficult part, and you don't have the courage to face the everyday life, then I can imagine that sadness and fear turns to drugs.

lot's of prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Brad Renfro died too last week....I didn't hear about that.


----------



## alehoney (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

wow this is terrible...


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

This is just surreal....just wow.....


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

I was on my way to another topic when I read this out of the corner of my eye and was like "WTF?! seriously?!" 

Thats awful.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Very sad, we should all say a prayer for his daughter and wait for the official details to come in before we make any judgments.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

omg. 
At first i didn't think this topic was real. That came out of nowhere! ah that is very sad!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

My heart sank when I read this.  I feel so bad that his daugther won't get to know her dad.  He was such a talented actor and I have loved him ever since "10 Things I Hate About You".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIP Heath


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

can't even believe this! wow I was just talking about how cool I thought the new batman movie with him as the Joker was going to be..
it's a shame!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

I just found this out like 10 minutes ago. That is so shocking! He's a great actor and I must admit I thought he was pretty cute( at least when he was younger). Drugs are serious. Even if it wasn't a suicide you've go to be careful with that shit!


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Heath was ill with pneumonia when he died.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

wow. i still can't believe it. that's really fucking scary because he was so young.  RIP...


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Yeah I couldn't believe the news!! This is such a tragedy ugh.

EDIT: Nothing's confirmed yet if this is a suicide or an accidental overdose.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*






 so sad


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_How selfish to do that to his daughter._

 
I'm sorry but I have to disagree with that. Reports say that he died from accidental overdose on prescription sleeping tablets, he had trouble sleeping and sadly he took one too many. I really do feel for his daughter for having to grow up without her daddy there. He didn't do it on purpose.


The apartment doesnt belong to Mary Kate Olsen. so idk where the rumour comes from

RIP Heath


----------



## frocher (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

What a tragedy.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

I suppose it really is too early to determine what happened - it is all speculation right now. Remember all the rumours that swirled in the days after River Phoenix - there was not a huge internet impact then and since we have so many blogs etc it is easier to stir up rumours. I hope, for the sake of his daughter, that this was an accident...


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

The whole mk Olsen thing got started because the masseuse  called mk's body guard because they are friends and he is an EMT. The body guard was around the block at Ashley Olsens and came right over.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

This is so sad. I still look forward to seeing Batman:The Dark Knight.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

The trouble with prescription sleeping pills and tranquilizers are that they cause amnesia and the user forgets that they took a dose, sleeps a little and takes additional doses while in a "blackout".  People who take zolpidem (ambien) have been known to binge eat while "sleeping" (on things that may not even be edible as well) sleepwalk or drive. Mixing alcohol with these medications also depress the central nervous system and the respiration center in the brain that controls breathing. If a person has undiagnosed apnea (pauses in breathing while asleep), takes tranquilizers, pain medications and alcohol the result can be anoxia (can damage the brain or result in death in some cases).


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_I'm sorry but I have to disagree with that. Reports say that he died from accidental overdose on prescription sleeping tablets, he had trouble sleeping and sadly he took one too many. I really do feel for his daughter for having to grow up without her daddy there. He didn't do it on purpose.


The apartment doesnt belong to Mary Kate Olsen. so idk where the rumour comes from

RIP Heath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
exactly!  apparently he had trouble sleeping lately.  the pills "surrounding" his body were sleeping pills.  hopefully it was an accident, but no one will know for sure until the autopsy is completed.  just because he was famous and young doesn't mean it was drugs or suicide.  all these rumors do is soil someones name, and then if its proven accidental, all anyone remembers is the speculation, not the truth.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

This was so sad, we were at cosmo school today and someone got a text like 30 min. after it was reported and we were all waiting to hear what happened. I honestly believe his role as the Joker in the upcoming Batman movie was going to be one of his absolute best. It just looks so good! I am hoping this was accidental, he was extremely talented, and its sad that his daughter and her mother are going thru this right now.


----------



## Glassdoll (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm in total shock. It's so sudden. I loved him in 10 things i hate about u.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 23, 2008)

I just hear the news on the French tv. How sad, he was so young...


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 23, 2008)

omg i just found out and came to post it (had a long day at work)....and im so freakin shocked, and sad. holy crap. i can't believe this. my jaw is literally on the floor. this is too tragic.

i can't believe it.

im gunna cry when i watch the dark knight. seriously.

shit.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 23, 2008)

i just read that there are antigay organizations that are protesting his funeral because of his role in Brokeback mountain. im absolutely disgusted.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_He was surrounded by pills, according to some reports.


Even if it was an accidental overdose, it's still a ridiculously irresponsible thing to do...imbibe like that when one is a parent._

 
Indeed. There's a reason why a prescribed amount is given. 

Initially, I was mostly upset because it was so shocking and I was just hoping he had at least finished Batman first.

It just kind of hit me not too long ago that a little girl doesn't have her father here anymore.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i just read that there are antigay organizations that are protesting his funeral because of his role in Brokeback mountain. im absolutely disgusted._

 
I wouldn't be surprised to see the Phelps family there. Fucking bigots.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_
I wouldn't be surprised to see the Phelps family there. Fucking bigots._

 
it is Phelps actually. (godhatesgays.com ?)
a FUNERAL is NOT the place to spread your hate


----------



## Jot (Jan 23, 2008)

I just heard this news as i woke up this morning and i am seriously shocked. Its so sad. I love his movies esp 10 things i hate about you (i know its an early one).
The tragedy is a young man has lost his life and the chance to see the life of his young daughter blossom.  So sad for all the family and friends left behind x


----------



## redambition (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Heath Ledger dead.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_The trouble with prescription sleeping pills and tranquilizers are that they cause amnesia and the user forgets that they took a dose, sleeps a little and takes additional doses while in a "blackout".  People who take zolpidem (ambien) have been known to binge eat while "sleeping" (on things that may not even be edible as well) sleepwalk or drive. Mixing alcohol with these medications also depress the central nervous system and the respiration center in the brain that controls breathing. If a person has undiagnosed apnea (pauses in breathing while asleep), takes tranquilizers, pain medications and alcohol the result can be anoxia (can damage the brain or result in death in some cases)._

 
that is so true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i've seen first hand the amnesia effects of zolpidem... and it is scary as hell dealing with a person in that state, especially when they've already overdosed a bit because they couldn't remember how many they'd taken and taken more. i've had to sit up all night with someone, waking them up every hour (on doctor's orders) because they'd overdosed. i was told not to call an ambulance unless i couldn't rouse them.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i just read that there are antigay organizations that are protesting his funeral because of his role in Brokeback mountain. im absolutely disgusted._

 
that's so wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel a bit sick now..god..


----------



## fabulousmexo (Jan 23, 2008)

They ruled it was an accidental overdose of I think sleeping pills. He had been taking them for a a short amount of time but they started to lose affect on him so he'd take more. He had an interview with the new york post a several weeks back and he talked about it. Its so sad though...hard to believe. He was so talented.


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is all of the news as it has been coming out on TMZ

Posts from the Heath Ledger Category at TMZ.com - Entertainment News, Celebrity Gossip and Hollywood Rumors

They said the autopsy is scheduled for today so we will know by tonight, I'm sure.  The newest article says the pills that were "scattered" around his body were IN containers, and in the medicine cabinet + other rooms, not literally around his body.  It's terrible how the media uses certain words to make you think the worst of things, they have such power that they abuse with simple words and phrases.  There was one pill container on the night stand, that's hardly scattered, his death was much less graphic than they portray, they are ruling an 'accidental overdose'..  Such a tragedy, I feel so sorry for his family.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2008)

Well yet again the media is having a field day with many speculations. He was found with PRESCRIPTION medication for sleeping problems he had during filming, I hate how the media state "drugs" and not medication. He was NOT in MK's apartment he was in his own. 

I really feel sorry for his family and his young daughter, being an Aussie myself he's been somebody I've admired and have been proud to say he's an Australian 'export'. I loved the movies Two Hands and 10 things I hate about you, he was an amazing actor.
I personally do not believe it was a suicide because he loved his daughter so much, and I cannot imagine him doing anything that would remotely harm her.

Unfortunately people die everyday and not until the autopsy and coroners report will I believe a word that is released by the media. Just because there were prescription pills near him doesn't mean they played a part in his death. Gee if I was to pass away now people would think I had a medication problem because my top draw is full on medication from paracetamol to valium. 

Sorry for the rant, I feel very passionate about protecting his integrity and giving him the benefit of the doubt. He's no Lindsay or Britney.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard on the news that he was having trouble sleeping. So sad though, I was shocked when I heard about it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2008)

Paramnesia, he was an addict. He WAS a known drug abuser. Not user, *abuser*. He was known, across the industry, as a coke fiend. 
Just because someone's got a prescription for medication doesn't mean that person isn't / won't abuse it.  
He was a phenomenal actor, there's no arguing that. He was also a drug addict, and, I'd be hard pressed to believe that he'd been clean for the year people are saying he was.
I'm not impugning the man's integrity, nor am I arguing his talent. 
However, your statement that you don't believe he would do anything to harm his daughter...
Just by being addicted to cocaine and heroine, he harmed his daughter. Just by being addicted to drugs and therefore unable to maintain a stable relationship with Matilda's mother, he harmed his daughter.

It's sad, and it's tragic that such talent was lost in such a horrible fashion at such an early age, but he wasn't a hero, a martyr, or a saint. He was flawed like anyone else.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2008)

I know he was flawed, I just dislike the way the media manipulates situations like this to get readers. I never said he wasn't a drug user, from what I've heard he had gotten clean (from producers and directors who worked with him) which for his and his family's sake I hope is true. Either way, nobody can assume that the medication found in his apartment played any part in his death, till the coroner says so.
I don't think he killed himself because of statements he has made to the media in the past. 

Everybody has the right to have their own opinion and that's mine. Doesn't make it right nor does it make it wrong.

Ultimately a family has lost a brother, a son and a father prematurely.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm waiting to hear a solid response as to reasons... I never saw this one coming, because FWIW, I thought Heath Ledger had a great life and seemed stable, unlike Britney. Then again, no one saw the Owen Wilson suicide attempt coming.

Although suicide is a "selfish" thing to do, particularly when one has a child, if it turns out to be intentional suicide, I feel more sorry for him than anger or resentment. Being in a a state of mind for suicide is scary, and it isn't rational at all. Sometimes, the person thinks they're doing the world and their loved ones a favor.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 23, 2008)

What a sad sad ending to such a talented actor's life. No matter what the cause.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 23, 2008)

were any of you there...do any of you know him personally....
exactly....


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_were any of you there...do any of you know him personally....
exactly...._

 
All speculation does is tarnish a person's image and further it hurts those who are mourning the death of a loved one.  I know this is an age of celebrity worship, but when it comes to celebrity deaths, the media should leave well enough alone and update only with the cause of death.  Let the man rest in peace with his dignity.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 23, 2008)

OH FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!!!!!






Burn in hell motherf***ers!!! And you call yourself 'holy' people, God's children...assholes. I'd love more worst _fag_ ever, than any of you.

If there's God, there will be no mercy for you.


I can't believe this shit. Just...rage, rage inside me. Seeing something like this, makes me commit one of the mortal sins. And I'm not religious, so I don't give a damn. I wish I believed in God, so I'd know that they WILL be punished. If there is fair judgment...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These people are sick - they should be locked up in some institution. Aaaaargh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still can't believe it. Just can't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wish it's some stupid prank and everything will go back to normal. Totally surreal.

....​
And after reading some comments here and there, I must say: it doesn't matter how he died, and was he drug user, whether you liked him or not. Young man is dead. It's tragic thing.
And comparing him with other celebrities, he was 'normal', O.K. person.  

I wish people would respect this moment, and stop gossiping  and judging around like it's something entertaining.

Like we say here: "All best about dead ones."


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2008)

Those people don't believe in the Bible (not really), nor are they endorsed by any Baptist organization in the world. 
They're scum.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Those people don't believe in the Bible (not really), nor are they endorsed by any Baptist organization in the world. 
They're scum._

 
I know!!! What's in their heads!!?? I can't understand it!? What do they have from this?! They make me sick. They should be kept away from the people.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2008)

They're protected by Freedom of Speech.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, I know. But some people abuse it in the worst way. Nothing can be done about that. But man...Just for this kind of things I wish that people don't have that right...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope good prevails and that scum stays somewhere down on the bottom of society.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_They're protected by Freedom of Speech._

 
Unfortunately they are...Free Speech at it's worst.  I highly doubt they will be allowed to get anywhere near his funeral or any funeral-related events.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 23, 2008)

And btw, those people scare me. They are fanatics and they are ready for  most insane things.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_They're protected by Freedom of Speech._

 
You're right, of course.

But I will tell you all this - if my husband gets killed in the line of duty and these SOBs show up at his funeral, I will personally dispatch as many of them as I can to meet their "God" before the cops stop me. 


That is all


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 23, 2008)

100% behind you on that, and you can blame it on grief induced stress disorder, or say you were completely off your tree in the situation.

Either way, I wish a fucking fire would take all of them.


----------



## panther27 (Jan 23, 2008)

This is so shocking


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 23, 2008)

I've never understood their argument... I don't have an excellent grasp of the Bible by any means, but where does it say that God hates anything? My understanding is that the God put forth in the Bible does not hate. So get stuffed, and don't try to blame your bigotry and hatred on a religious text.


----------



## legolassildarin (Jan 23, 2008)

OMG...he was such an amazing actor...i have watched most of his film and have always admired the exuberant radiance that this actor had....such a lovely man....we r going to miss him forever...hasnt God been a bit partial?or probably he loved him the most...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 23, 2008)

This is so sad. I read on optonline.net that they found a " rolled up 20 dollar bill " near his body. But who knows what REALLY happened.. 

and protesting his funeral?! there are ALWAYS going to be people who make tragic moments 10 x worse. I dont understand why people cant just let him have a funeral in peace. Now his family/ friends have to worry about whats going to happen at his funeral. and this is stuff they should NOT have to worry about.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 23, 2008)

im so late i just found out today and i was shocked! will they still release dark knight? its so sad!


----------



## slowhoney (Jan 23, 2008)

This is really sad. He was really talented and to lose it all at 28 just makes it worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And those idiots mentioned above just make it all worse. If there is one time you need to just leave someone be, it's when they're dead. Christ. What a bunch of morons.

Poor Heath. *sigh*


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 23, 2008)

its sad that he died so young and his daughter will grow up without her father.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 23, 2008)

i wouldn't even describe them as christians, they just use religion as a smokescreen for their obsessive hatred of gay people, what a rancid existence. i wish someone would snipe them...


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_They're protected by Freedom of Speech._

 
And it's so sad.   If they want to believe all the things they do, fine.  The fact that they are allowed to drag others into it at funerals disgusts me.  We can turn off offensive TV shows or not listen to music that upsets us-grieving families can't do that with these jackasses. THEIR rights are being trampled on. I think a lot of states have asked them to stay back 500 feet from the actual funerals though, thankfully. 

Not looking to get into a discussion about Freedom Of Speech, just stating my opinion.


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 24, 2008)

What religious group is being mentioned here?  The photo has been removed by Photobucket, so I cannot see it.

Is it the Phelps from Kansas?  I would not be surprised.  They were at many things I attended (mostly concerts) when I lived in Kansas City.  It is a shame they teach children so young so much hate.

-lauren


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 24, 2008)

Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton » Blog Archive » Making Fun Of Ledger's Death: Not So Funny!

Petitions are being signed and offended parties are mobilizing in response to Fox News Radio host John Gibson's homophobic and inappropriate mocking of Heath Ledger's death.

i just saw this on perezhilton.com.

people amaze me everyday.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 25, 2008)

wow, his lack of compassion is a bit creepy...:/


----------



## legolassildarin (Jan 25, 2008)

everyone comes with a destiny which is unbiased with caste,religion or anything else.every destiny (destination) has its end.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 26, 2008)

you guys talking about the dude who joked about H.L. and brokeback. He's so horrible. Y'know, I was watching a memorial special on TV and at the end they started showing pictures and playing sad music. I don't know why but I just broke down crying. I don't even know why. I mean I was sad when I first found out he died but I never thought I'd cry hysterically like 4 days later. I can only imagine how I'll react when someone I actually know dies. Maybe I'm just too sensitive.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you guys talking about the dude who joked about H.L. and brokeback. He's so horrible. Y'know, I was watching a memorial special on TV and at the end they started showing pictures and playing sad music. I don't know why but I just broke down crying. I don't even know why. I mean I was sad when I first found out he died but I never thought I'd cry hysterically like 4 days later. I can only imagine how I'll react when someone I actually know dies. Maybe I'm just too sensitive._

 
i know what you mean. I dont even know why either, I wasn't a huge fan or anything. Not to sound cold but when most celebs die I mean I find it sad but I'm not like overly sad or anything but when I found out of HL's death I seriously felt so sad and I thought I was going to cry. That probably sounded stupid but yeah.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_What religious group is being mentioned here?  The photo has been removed by Photobucket, so I cannot see it.

Is it the Phelps from Kansas?  I would not be surprised.  They were at many things I attended (mostly concerts) when I lived in Kansas City.  It is a shame they teach children so young so much hate.

-lauren_

 
The Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## miss_emc (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay everyone i appreciate you all have your own opinions about Heath but the autopsy was inconclusive and we still DO NOT know exactly how he died. 

The media is obviously putting lots of ideas out there but for f*cks sakes his family are trying to come to terms with his death and are so confused right now not even they know how he died yet! 

I live in Perth, Western Australia and have met Heath on 2 occasions because my father is friends with his father, i don't 'know' him, i've met him, and from what i remember he was always a very genuine, down-to-earth guy.

Please don't hold judgement on somebody you only know through the media. Wait until the toxicology reports are presented to have a rant or express your opinions on the cause of death. It upsets me that people can judge a person's death when they don't know sweet f*ck all.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Even finding out the cause of death doesn't give anyone the right to judge. Finding out the results that the death was not "natural" can be like the death occurred again that day and make the grieving process rewind and have to be restarted, from personal experience anyways.

I just cannot imagine having to work through the grief and all the questions surrounding a close one's passing and having the prying eyes of the public there (through paparazzi).


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

What I don't get is why anyone would call MaryKate if they found someone unresponsive. Why not call 911? Did she check a pulse and listen for breathing? CPR is easy. The American Red Cross changed CPR to look, listen and feel (airway, breathing, circulation) No breathing-give rescue breaths-2. No pulse (check the carotid-the body always wants to save the most vital parts-the brain and the heart. Personally, I check both carotids because some adults have clogged arteries limiting bloodflow) Compressions have been changed from 15 to 30 recently. Blood circulation to the brain is so important. The brain will start dying after a good 5 minutes with no circulation. If its a really cold environment the survival rate is higher.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I've never understood their argument... I don't have an excellent grasp of the Bible by any means, but where does it say that God hates anything? My understanding is that the God put forth in the Bible does not hate. So get stuffed, and don't try to blame your bigotry and hatred on a religious text._

 
in not religious but according to the bible god hates sin.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2008)

wow, its been a month already.  Heath was my favorite actor and to have your favorite taken away really sucks! r.i.p.


----------

